# Ranking 29.05.2007 (18h00 UTC)



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2007 às 22:02)

*EUROPA EUROPA EUROPA EUROPA EUROPA*​Temperaturas máximas em 24 horas
1  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 38.9 °C  
2  Volgograd (Russia) 37.7 °C  
3  Novyj Ushtogan (Kazakhstan) 37.6 °C  
4  Serafimovic (Russia) 37.3 °C  
5  Bogucar (Russia) 37.0 °C  

Temperaturas mínimas em 24 horas
1  Pian Rosa (Italy) -10.4 °C  
2  Sonnblick (Austria) -8.5 °C  
3  Zugspitze (Germany) -8.1 °C  
4  Guetsch (Switzerland) -4.2 °C  
5  Barencburg (Russia) -3.2 °C 

Precipitação em 24 horas
1  Stoetten (Germany) 94.0 mm  
2  Harburg (Germany) 69.0 mm  
3  Niederstetten (Germany) 69.0 mm  
4  Lechfeld (Germany) 66.0 mm  
5  Augsburg (Germany) 65.0 mm  

*MUNDO MUNDO MUNDO MUNDO MUNDO*​Temperaturas máximas em 24 horas
1  Al Ahsa (Saudi Arabia) 46.4 °C  
2  Bilma (Niger) 45.6 °C  
3  Warba (Kuwait) 45.5 °C  
4  Atbara (Sudan) 45.0 °C  
5  Dongola (Sudan) 45.0 °C 

Temperaturas mínimas em 24 horas
1  Vostok (Antarctica) -65.5 °C  
2  Davis Lgb 46 Aws (Antarctica) -62.8 °C  
3  Concordia (Antarctica) -59.2 °C  
4  University Wi Id 8904 (Antarctica) -58.5 °C  
5  Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station (Antarctica) -56.7 °C 

Precipitação em 24 horas
1  Puerto Angel, Oax. (Mexico) 260.2 mm  
2  Science Garden (Philippines) 180.2 mm  
3  Pangkalan Bun / Iskandar (Indonesia) 133.0 mm  
4  Kozhikode (India) 115.0 mm  
5  Bengkulu / Padangkemiling (Indonesia) 109.0 mm  

FONTE: OGIMET


----------

